# LGBT TTC at 42?



## kimtam (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all
Im a newbie here and so sorry if im posting in the wrong place! Is there anyone out there trying to conceive without medical intervention at 42?
My partner is 37 and she had  Ben (who is now 16 weeks) without any probs . So now its my turn. 
All the baby mags etc seem aimed at younger mums 
So if anyones got any words of wisdom or success stories id love to hear from them. I have got children from a previous relationship.
Im using the clearblue monitor, taking Evening Primrose and Agnus Castus at the mo.
Thanks in advance.

Kim


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hi Kim,

There's a section on this message board all about women over 40 trying to concieve which will probably have good advice.  Which is not to say people here won't know - you can post in any area you like, of course.  

Best of luck with it all, and congratulations on Ben!


----------



## kimtam (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi
Thanks Duff! 
I think that i posted it on here as I wanted to ask fellow LGBT couples, who would have the same issues regards insems etc.
Cheers Kim


----------

